# There are over 750 spam threads now.



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Jesus Christ, these spammers have created around 245 threads, and counting. Like, why??? And why haven't they been banned yet?? #reallyannoying


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 16, 2016)

I sent a report early on in the evening. 

There is no excuse for this behavior on the mods' end.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Right?? I mean, it's not cool. I would go report the stuff, but considering the fact that there are so many right now, and I don't think a single one has been deleted... Well, it seems like they aren't even paying attention/they don't care.

I'm just confused as of why they'd attack this place. It's so random and small??? Literally sometimes there's only 5 people on??? Makes no sense.


----------



## Punnchy (May 16, 2016)

What if there isn't a mod on.... at all?


----------



## reptile logic (May 16, 2016)

The spammers are still active too, or at least the bots are still logged on.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

...that's really stupid on their part.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

I don't even know why this bothers me so much??? But there's over ten pages of their spam. And there's like 20 threads displayed per page. (ノ_＜) So irritating.


----------



## Punnchy (May 16, 2016)

Hopefully when a mod does show up, they'll have a mass delete button for the threads so that things go back to normal. Maybe this will inact a new thread  posting limit restriction so that when there's no mods... there's at least a buffer??


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

There definitely should be a limit. Like, limit how many threads you can create in one day or something??? ^^;;;


----------



## Punnchy (May 16, 2016)

The limit should be like... 5, 10 maybe?


----------



## SenorCrouch (May 16, 2016)

Four hours and this issue still isn't resolved?  That is rather terrifying when you think about it.


----------



## Punnchy (May 16, 2016)

current count is 279! It will be more by the time I post this...


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Omg, where are the mods?! Seriously, this is getting way too outta hand...


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2016)

Good, keep the spammers over here. XD
Less bots on Phoenix to worry about.


----------



## SenorCrouch (May 16, 2016)

So far there is a bot infection plaguing Site Discussion, which has been going on for about 3 hours and the General Discussion infection, which has been going on for 4 hours.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

It'll infect us. We will all become bots if we don't purge this dark, dark entity!!!1 :V (メ▼▼)┏)°o°)ヤメ ( ▼▼)r☆( x x )


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

Wither said:


> Because it's easy to make an account. The forums are also attached to a popular website, so that increases the amount of bots seen.
> Just report and block them. It makes all their threads go away from your feed once blocked.
> 
> It'd be nice to have a semi-frequent moderation team.
> ...


Again, that'll solve the issue on your side, at least ( see? )

There seems to be no moderation team. Only a few Admins that are obviously busy with other things besides this forum.


Ozriel said:


> Good, keep the spammers over here. XD
> Less bots on Phoenix to worry about.


Nuu, help us
So mean, Ozy :C

Y'know, that place is really looking more and more inviting to me at this point.

Edit: God damnit, I can't ever put a fucking link in without it automatically showing up as a picture. _Stop it._


----------



## Punnchy (May 16, 2016)

I keep forgetting to register over on pheonix, it's still  phoenix.corvidae.org: The Phoenixed Forums right?


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

;; I thought this was a nice smol place where there were few people. Then you could know everyone??? Turns out you'll meet some bots as well.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> ;; I thought this was a nice smol place where there were few people. Then you could know everyone??? Turns out you'll meet some bots as well.


Even before I modded FA 1.0, this place was always a haven for bots of different flavors. I spent half my work day banning 500+ bot accounts from china and india. What a ride!



Wither said:


> Again, that'll solve the issue on your side, at least ( see? )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not a mod, so you'll have to wallow in spambot filth.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

Domo Arigato, Mr. Roboto.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

What is this guy even spamming? Is he trying to say something or is it just some random Korean spammer? I blame Kim Jong Un.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Ozriel said:


> Even before I modded FA 1.0, this place was always a haven for bots of different flavors. I spent half my work day banning 500+ bot accounts from china and india. What a ride!
> 
> 
> 
> Not a mod, so you'll have to wallow in spambot filth.



What if... They are terrorists, and this is all a code. >:V


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

Ozriel said:


> Not a mod, so you'll have to wallow in spambot filth.


Such is my punishment for being a furfag.
And using this forum. 
Not sure which is worse.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> What if... They are terrorists, and this is all a code. >:V


They will try to sell you fake purses made in Pakistan. Watch out!


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> What if... They are terrorists, and this is all a code. >:V


Like I said, it's North Korea trollin us.


----------



## Punnchy (May 16, 2016)

almost 400 threads between the two accounts.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2016)

Wither said:


> Such is my punishment for being a furfag.
> And using this forum.
> Not sure which is worse.


Sinner.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> Like I said, it's North Korea trollin us.



THEY ARE TEAMING UP. THIS WORLD IS ENDING.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> What is this guy even spamming? Is he trying to say something or is it just some random Korean spammer? I blame Kim Jong Un.


North Korea best Korea


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

Ozriel said:


> Sinner.


I must repent.
How can I save my soul?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 16, 2016)

btw this shit isn't just on FA.
It's literally everywhere


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 16, 2016)

Mods are retarded.  But yet, I still remain here.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2016)

Wither said:


> I must repent.
> How can I save my soul?


Walk of atonement. Naked.
In AC's fursuit parade. I'll bring my nun robes and bell.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> View attachment 11355 btw this shit isn't just on FA.
> It's literally everywhere


HOLY SHIT. North Korea is trying to troll the internet to death.


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Mods are retarded.  But yet, I still remain here.


You mean the nonexistent things? 


Ozriel said:


> Walk of atonement. Naked.
> In AC's fursuit parade. I'll bring my nun robes and bell.


I'd do it just to see you in nun robes.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Dell, minecraft, _autism?!_ Jesus Christ North Korea is nuts.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2016)

Wither said:


> You mean the nonexistent things?
> 
> I'd do it just to see you in nun robes.


And shouting "shame"?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Dell, minecraft, _autism?!_ Jesus Christ North Korea is nuts.


It's even taken over the Microsoft forums, hilariously.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

Wither said:


> I must repent.
> How can I save my soul?


Only Furry Jesus can save your soul. 

Now repent, sinner! Furry Jesus will forgive thou for all thy yiffs.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2016)

What is happening is that the bots are getting by the spam prevention methods. Which means, whatever (and whoever) set up the forum made the anti-spam security TOO EASY . What needs to happen is another preventative measure or additional questions that only the users of FA, furries, and/or general nerds would understand.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> It's even taken over the Microsoft forums, hilariously.



Next thing you know, they'll take over the entire Internet. Inb4 this is all intentional, and the mods are just laughing at us. Or maybe the _mods _are the spammers. #GASP


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Next thing you know, they'll take over the entire Internet. Inb4 this is all intentional, and the mods are just laughing at us. Or maybe the _mods _are the spammers. #GASP


One way to find out.
Go to the website.

I recommend using a Linux OS or any computer you don't mind getting damaged.


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

Ozriel said:


> And shouting "shame"?


You or me?


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> One way to find out.
> Go to the website.
> 
> I recommend using a Linux OS or any computer you don't mind getting damaged.



Unfortunately enough, I'm on my phone. Yaaaay. Although I'm wondering what is on that site???


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Unfortunately enough, I'm on my phone. Yaaaay. Although I'm wondering what is on that site???


Same.
I'm thinking about reinstalling Virtualbox to run Puppy Linux.


----------



## Punnchy (May 16, 2016)

IF furry jesus died for our sins, shouldn't we sin more to make it worth it?


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Same.
> I'm thinking about reinstalling Virtualbox to run Puppy Linux.



Although, the link doesn't seem complete. It might just end up as a 'this page can't be found' error, or whatever.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 16, 2016)

Punnchy said:


> IF furry jesus died for our sins, shouldn't we sin more to make it worth it?


Considering he rose 3 days later, it doesn't make it much of a sacrifice.
But I agree.

So who's lifting their tail first? :V


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Although, the link doesn't seem complete. It might just end up as a 'this page can't be found' error, or whatever.


It's staggered with spaces and uses punctuation not used in English keyboards.
Type it in rather than copy/paste.


----------



## Ozriel (May 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I bet at least one of them will since the admins are incompetent and fail to implement the most basic of functions and/or countermeasures.


They need to have a security question that asks "how many shlongs can you stuff in a fox's rear" upon creating an account. That way, spambots can never register, 



Wither said:


> You or me?


Me, of course. XD


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> This has got me thinking, I wonder if any of the current mods will step down due to the sheer frustration of the spam?
> 
> I bet at least one of them will since the admins are incompetent and fail to implement the most basic of functions and/or countermeasures.



I think that after all _that, _they might be thinking of just taking down the site or something. Or completely abandoning it.



Prometheus_Fox said:


> It's staggered with spaces and uses punctuation not used in English keyboards.
> Type it in rather than copy/paste.



Oh, yeah true. uwu;;; Too risky to try, though.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Or completely abandoning it.



I was told it happened before... :'c


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> I was told it happened before... :'c



Yeah, this is at least the second time this week. uou


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

Ozriel said:


> They need to have a security question that asks "how many shlongs can you stuff in a fox's rear" upon creating an account. That way, spambots can never register,


That seems like a trick question unless you're not restricting it to a finite number. 


> Me, of course. XD


Oo, you're going to shame me? Kinky.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 16, 2016)

Wither said:


> That seems like a trick question unless you're not restricting it to a finite number.


I believe the answer is either 3 times it's weight or 5 times.

Can't remember.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

Ozriel said:


> They need to have a security question that asks "how many shlongs can you stuff in a fox's rear" upon creating an account. That way, spambots can never register.


Oh _murr. _I'd make multiple accounts just to answer them. 


Yukkie said:


> I think that after all _that, _they might be thinking of just taking down the site or something. Or completely abandoning it.
> Oh, yeah true. uwu;;; Too risky to try, though.


They'll never take it down cuz their pride!

But seriously, having the forum is smart in case FA goes down and all that jazz.


TheMintyBun said:


> I was told it happened before... :'c


Oh boy those were fun times. But don't be sad, a better forum was born from the ashes that we now call "The Phoenixed Forums".


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Pheonixed sounds nice. We shall not be settlers, we shall move! To a better place! Screw FAF. c:


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Oh boy those were fun times. But don't be sad, a better forum was born from the ashes that we now call "The Phoenixed Forums".


For a short second there, I thought you were about to say these forums got better after they came back up. I was going to scoff.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 16, 2016)

So I've decided to reinstall Virtualbox and make a Windows 98 VM to view the site.

I was going to make one anyways for other reasons in the future but I'm not doing anything atm...


----------



## ArielMT (May 16, 2016)

Well, at least this place is not going 95 consecutive hours completely mod-less again...

(Not exaggerating, by the way.)


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

ArielMT said:


> Well, at least this place is not going 95 consecutive hours completely mod-less again...
> 
> (Not exaggerating, by the way.)



Jesus Christ, really??? Wew, I just joined like a week ago. (´･_･`)


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

ArielMT said:


> Well, at least this place is not going 95 consecutive hours completely mod-less again...
> 
> (Not exaggerating, by the way.)


Jesus tits, how did this place survive? Kim Jong Un should have struck then instead of now :U


----------



## ArielMT (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Jesus Christ, really??? Wew, I just joined like a week ago. (´･_･`)


I'm afraid so.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

ArielMT said:


> Well, at least this place is not going 95 consecutive hours completely mod-less again...
> 
> (Not exaggerating, by the way.)


Oh if I remember correctly, it's was more than that.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

So when are we gonna spam the North Korean government's web page with Goastse and tubgirl? :U


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

ArielMT said:


> I'm afraid so.



Wow, that's awful. >:C _I _would make a better mod, and I haven't even been here that long...


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 16, 2016)

Gotta love how every time spambots take over a forum, everybody huddles into one thread on the front page, Anne Frank style. We're all gathered under the floorboards wondering when the Korean invaders will leave.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Gotta love how every time spambots take over a forum, everybody huddles into one thread on the front page, Anne Frank style. We're all gathered under the floorboards wondering when the Korean invaders will leave.


"Anne Frank style." That made me laugh out loud. So are we gonna throw a brisk or something? :U


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Gotta love how every time spambots take over a forum, everybody huddles into one thread on the front page, Anne Frank style. We're all gathered under the floorboards wondering when the Korean invaders will leave.


Shit's fun though. We get to tell each other stories to pass the time.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Our stories so far have consisted of furry Jesus, terrorists, and Anne Frank. This would make an interesting news channel.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

Someone say stories? Did I ever tell you of the time Mentova started an "Ask a Mod" thread?

Ahhh, good times, good times.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Our stories so far have consisted of furry Jesus, terrorists, and Anne Frank. This would make an interesting news channel.


How do we know furry Jesus and Anne Frank weren't terrorists?


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> How do we know furry Jesus and Anne Frank weren't terrorists?



Furry Jesus and Anne Frank were secretly North Korean Terrorists: confirmed.


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (May 16, 2016)

Why do people think it's something from the North Koreans? Really, the site translates to "World Casino".


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Furry Jesus and Anne Frank were secretly North Korean Terrorists: confirmed.


So wait, does that mean furry Jesus and Anne Frank are the ones trolling us right now?


----------



## Kioskask (May 16, 2016)

Holy crap, I just logged on and all I can see is* SPAM, SPAM EVERYWHERE!*


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Holy crap, I just logged on and all I can see is* SPAM, SPAM EVERYWHERE!*



Welcome. Feel free to hide under the floorboards with us. We have no food, but we have Jesus. Furry Jesus.



Darklordbambi said:


> So wait, does that mean furry Jesus and Anne Frank are the ones trolling us right now?



YES. I BELIEVE THIS THEORY 100% FURRY JESUS WITH HIS FURRY POWERS, AND ANNE... ANNE. We are definitely on to something!!!! :V


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (May 16, 2016)

I just can't stop laughing at the fact that it is spamming other forum websites.


----------



## Kioskask (May 16, 2016)

I wonder how long this will happen for...


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Electro⚡Spectrified said:


> I just can't stop laughing at the fact that it is spamming other forum websites.



I know, the Koreans are trying to take over the Internet. And our weapons are out of ammo. The mods won't give us more. DAMN YOU REPORT BUTTONS AND YOUR LACK OF USEFULNESS.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I wonder how long this will happen for...



Ask the mods. Oh wait, there are none.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Welcome. Feel free to hide under the floorboards with us. We have no food, but we have Jesus. Furry Jesus.
> 
> 
> 
> YES. I BELIEVE THIS THEORY 100% FURRY JESUS WITH HIS FURRY POWERS, AND ANNE... ANNE. We are definitely on to something!!!! :V


Does that mean, Anne Frank faked her death like Tupac?


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> Does that mean, Anne Frank faked her death like Tupac?



That, or she's a ghost. Or an immortal demon from hell. WAIT! THE DEMONS ARE WORKING WITH THE KOREANS... AND THE KOREANS ARE WORKING WITH JESUS... OMG!!! >:VVV


----------



## Kingdom Hearts Keeper (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> Does that mean, Anne Frank faked her death like Tupac?


No.

... Anne Frank *IS* Tupac


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> That, or she's a ghost. Or an immortal demon from hell. WAIT! THE DEMONS ARE WORKING WITH THE KOREANS... AND THE KOREANS ARE WORKING WITH JESUS... OMG!!! >:VVV



As we've been talking about Jesus and Anne Frank I've been googling "the dairy of anne frank" intentionally as dairy instead of diary because I'm an asshole, and apparently a lot of places typed it wrong, including freaking _AnneFrank.Org themselves. _The story of Anne Frank: Otto Frank searches for information about Anne and Margot

Quote here _"She says to Otto as she hands him the dairy: “Here is your daughter Anne’s legacy to you."



Kingdom Hearts Keeper said:



			No.

... Anne Frank *IS* Tupac
		
Click to expand...

_So Anne Frank lived the THUGLYFE?


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> As we've been talking about Jesus and Anne Frank I've been googling "the dairy of anne frank" intentionally as dairy instead of diary because I'm an asshole, and apparently a lot of places typed it wrong, including freaking _AnneFrank.Org themselves. _The story of Anne Frank: Otto Frank searches for information about Anne and Margot
> 
> Quote here _"She says to Otto as she hands him the dairy: “Here is your daughter Anne’s legacy to you."
> 
> ...



DAIRY LOL IM DYI N G


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Apparently Anne Frank was an expert in dairy. Do you think her milkshake could bring the boys to the yard?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

So has anyone been keeping count on the amount of spam threads or what? 


Multoran said:


> So I go through the trouble of deleting my account (because they wouldn't let me change my name any other way) and come back a week later with a new account, and _*THIS*_ is the kinda shit I step into??
> Someone post a link to that phoenix website, I'm packin' my shit *UP.*


No, you have to earn your membership by finding it.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 16, 2016)

Kingdom Hearts Keeper said:


> No.
> 
> ... Anne Frank *IS* Tupac



so is Prince and Elvis


----------



## Kingdom Hearts Keeper (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> Apparently Anne Frank was an expert in dairy. Do you think her milkshake could bring the boys to the yard?



And they'd be like, "It's better than the Nazis'"?


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> Apparently Anne Frank was an expert in dairy. Do you think her milkshake could bring the boys to the yard?



>:C NO. They're all in mine. Cuz mine are better than hers. c:


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (May 16, 2016)

The site doesn't look harmful in the code. But these are scary as they are long and complex, and who knows what information they contain. I've seen this before in I think it was HTML, but never this long.
http://www.google.com/jsapi
http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/swfobject/2.1/swfobject.js

http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=6,0,29,0
under which you download 2 files, one being swflash64.inf, which says:
[Setup Hooks]
hook1=hook1
[hook1]
run=%EXTRACT_DIR%\FP_AX_CAB_INSTALLER64.exe
[Version]
; This section is required for compatibility on both Windows 95 and Windows NT.
Signature="$CHICAGO$"
AdvancedInf=2.0


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> So has anyone been keeping count on the amount of spam threads or what?
> 
> No, you have to earn your membership by finding it.


Nah, I'm just taking this opportunity of North Korean spam invasion by talking about whatever the fuck we're talking about in here.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> So has anyone been keeping count on the amount of spam threads or what?



Around 540 or so.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Electro⚡Spectrified said:


> The site doesn't look harmful in the code. But these are scary as they are long and complex, and who knows what information they contain. I've seen this before in I think it was HTML, but never this long.
> http://www.google.com/jsapi
> http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/swfobject/2.1/swfobject.js
> 
> ...



Wew, that sounds complicated and lame. (´･_･`)'''


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Electro⚡Spectrified said:


> The site doesn't look harmful in the code. But these are scary as they are long and complex, and who knows what information they contain. I've seen this before in I think it was HTML, but never this long.
> http://www.google.com/jsapi
> http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/swfobject/2.1/swfobject.js
> 
> ...


Could it be some secret code or something? I'm thinking this actually could be North Korea here, assuming I'm right in what language that text was and it's not Vietnamese or something.


----------



## Kingdom Hearts Keeper (May 16, 2016)

Since when would North Korea be interested in a furry site? @__@;


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

I mean they did that shit with Sony way back when or something. Not saying we're about to get nuked or some shit, I just mean this could actually be something more than just some Korean dudes trying to scam us on viagra and hot local singles.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Kingdom Hearts Keeper said:


> Since when would North Korea be interested in a furry site? @__@;



Apparently, they're also interested in minecraft, and autism.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Kingdom Hearts Keeper said:


> Since when would North Korea be interested in a furry site? @__@;


I dunno, I can't explain North Korea at all. That whole country is like if a man became a meme and that meme became the dictator of a country and turned said country into a forced meme.


----------



## Kingdom Hearts Keeper (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> I dunno, I can't explain North Korea at all. That whole country is like if a man became a meme and that meme became the dictator of a country and turned said country into a forced meme.



Best summary of North Korea I have ever been given.


----------



## Multoran (May 16, 2016)

It's really strange, I think.
I had to delete my account because I wanted to use a different username (they don't allow name changes here) and I came back a week later (with this account) and the forum was pretty much dead silent.  There were a few complaints about someone spamming something in Korean, but I thought it would just go away, nothing to take seriously.  Now here, in just a few short days, it has quite literally gone to shit.  I've had more than my fair share of problems with this site, even without having to dodge virus infested Korean spam.  Considering how long this has been going on, considering that there seems to be a pattern in such events here, and considering what actions have been taken to resolve these issues, I'm actually thinking about switching to another fur site.  I would however, offer my services before I actually settled on moving.  I was a mod for Gaia Online for a hot minute, and I would be MORE than happy to do the work you lazy twats seem too preoccupied to bother with.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

Kingdom Hearts Keeper said:


> Since when would North Korea be interested in a furry site? @__@;


Because Kim Jong Un is a closet furry and cannot find love. :v


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (May 16, 2016)

That's so creepy. On lines 8 and 9 of the first file (these might actually change depending on who views it, I don't know) it tries to track the location by city, state, latitude, and longitude. It thinks I live in Garden City, ID. I don't. I live in Meridian which is quite a ways away even by taking the freeway. Still creepy though.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Multoran said:


> It's really strange, I think.
> I had to delete my account because I wanted to use a different username (they don't allow name changes here) and I came back a week later (with this account) and the forum was pretty much dead silent.  There were a few complaints about someone spamming something in Korean, but I thought it would just go away, nothing to take seriously.  Now here, in just a few short days, it has quite literally gone to shit.  I've had more than my fair share of problems with this site, even without having to dodge virus infested Korean spam.  Considering how long this has been going on, considering that there seems to be a pattern in such events here, and considering what actions have been taken to resolve these issues, I'm actually thinking about switching to another fur site.  I would however, offer my services before I actually settled on moving.  I was a mod for Gaia Online for a hot minute, and I would be MORE than happy to do the work you lazy twats seem too preoccupied to bother with.


How many days has this spam been going for? And how in the world does this forum operate with mods that just disappear this long?


----------



## Electro⚡Spectrified (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> Could it be some secret code or something? I'm thinking this actually could be North Korea here, assuming I'm right in what language that text was and it's not Vietnamese or something.


Google translate says it's Korean.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> How many days has this spam been going for? And how in the world does this forum operate with mods that just disappear this long?



This has literally only been going on for a few hours. And there are no mods. They just went poof.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Electro⚡Spectrified said:


> That's so creepy. On lines 8 and 9 of the first file (these might actually change depending on who views it, I don't know) it tries to track the location by city, state, latitude, and longitude. It thinks I live in Garden City, ID. I don't. I live in Meridian which is quite a ways away even by taking the freeway. Still creepy though.


So the mods are sleeping and a 15 year old is decoding the North Korean spam that's been plaguing furries, minecraft, and autism websites. What is this world?


----------



## Multoran (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> How many days has this spam been going for? And how in the world does this forum operate with mods that just disappear this long?


I'm not sure.  I would guess it started no more than a few days before I came back.  I could dig around for the literal ground zero for this shit, but I don't have that kind of patience right now xD
And I have no idea.  Maybe it has something to do with how small this site is, but I've never seen anything quite like this.
I mean, a day, or 3 (MAX), but this long, and its still going on?


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Electro⚡Spectrified said:


> Google translate says it's Korean.


What does some of the Korean text itself say? Not all of it obviously, just a sample or two.

EDIT; I'm an idiot, I can just do that myself with google translate


----------



## Multoran (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> This has literally only been going on for a few hours. And there are no mods. They just went poof.


Seriously?  I heard about this spam crap a few days ago.  What, did someone actually get BANNED then and just decide to take their revenge on the forum?


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Multoran said:


> Seriously?  I heard about this spam crap a few days ago.  What, did someone actually get BANNED then and just decide to take their revenge on the forum?



Well, there was a small case of it yesterday, or the day before (not sure, every day is the same for me), but it was resolved quickly.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Multoran said:


> Seriously?  I heard about this spam crap a few days ago.  What, did someone actually get BANNED then and just decide to take their revenge on the forum?


Kim Jong Un  banned for trying to seduce underaged furries confirmed.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> I dunno, I can't explain North Korea at all. That whole country is like if a man became a meme and that meme became the dictator of a country and turned said country into a forced meme.


North Korea is like Inception, but instead of a dream it's a meme within a meme within a meme. Memeception.


----------



## Multoran (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> Kim Jong Un  banned for trying to seduce underaged furries confirmed.


@Yukkie   The truth hath been revealed!


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> What does some of the Korean text itself say? Not all of it obviously, just a sample or two.
> 
> EDIT; I'm an idiot, I can just do that myself with google translate


Checked, it's all the same shit, just casinos and roulette. Apparently they want to gamble with autistic furry minecrafters. That's a new low, even for North Korea.


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> North Korea is like Inception, but instead of a dream it's a meme within a meme within a meme. Memeception.


That's why you don't let your memes be dreams.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Multoran said:


> @Yukkie   The truth hath been revealed!



OMG?!?! He's tracking our locations... And asking screaming at us to notice him........... HE'S COMING FUR US ALL!!!!


----------



## Somnium (May 16, 2016)

One of the reason why bots are targeting this furry site could be that because furries are dumb, at least in their eyes, so they should fall for this crap. But well we are not getting any ddos attack


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> they want to gamble with autistic furry minecrafters.



BRB DYING L O L


----------



## Multoran (May 16, 2016)

Darklordbambi said:


> Checked, it's all the same shit, just casinos and roulette. Apparently they want to gamble with autistic furry minecrafters. That's a new low, even for North Korea.


That reminded me of Unturned.  I called it the autistic Minecraft when I played it xD


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Somnium said:


> One of the reason why bots are targeting this furry site could be that because furries are dumb, at least in their eyes, so they should fall for this crap. But well we are not getting any ddos attack


I can imagine Kim Jong Un's board beneath him explaining their plan to exploit autistic people with casino spam and spamming furry and minecraft forums to get them money to afford making a nuke, and him giving them the okay.


----------



## Multoran (May 16, 2016)

Somnium said:


> One of the reason why bots are targeting this furry site could be that because furries are dumb, at least in their eyes, so they should fall for this crap. But well we are not getting any ddos attack


Yeah, they're not just targeting furries apparently.  We're just one of many many many groups of people...


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Maybe they're buying the nukes from trump......... DUN DUN DUNNNN..........


----------



## Multoran (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Maybe they're buying the nukes from trump......... DUN DUN DUNNNN..........


An overgrown, racist oompa loompa selling nuclear weapons to the single most reclusive nation on the earth, run by a fat pansy with a superiority complex and a will to raze one of the most obese countries in the world with said nuclear weapons purchased from said overgrown, racist oompa loompa who resides in and seeks to rule said obese country?


----------



## Darklordbambi (May 16, 2016)

Shit this kept me up way too late, I got class tomorrow afternoon, but it was worth the lulz. Thanks for that at least, North Korea. That and Anne Frank/Tupac. And her wonderful dairy.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Multoran said:


> An overgrown, racist oompa loompa selling nuclear weapons to the single most reclusive nation on the earth, run by a fat pansy with a superiority complex and a will to raze one of the most obese countries in the world with said nuclear weapons purchased from said overgrown, racist oompa loompa who resides in and seeks to rule said obese country?



In short, we're all gonna die.


----------



## Kingdom Hearts Keeper (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> In short, we're all gonna die.


Preeeeeeetty much =\


----------



## Multoran (May 16, 2016)

왜 우리에게 이런 짓을?
-------------------------------
Everyone, spam message ^^ this to our invaders!
They wish to spam us into oblivion?
Well I say we fight fire with fire!


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Okay, so here are all the bots so far, I think.

@ ftuyhtuytiu 
@ gdhtfkytlbn 
@ drtrytrxcvcfg 
@ cuteme1285 

Not directly linking, because for all we know, they are virus-infested bots, run by Anne/Tupac and Koreans, that were created to ruin our lives. #Yaaaaay


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

In all seriousness, where are the mods. Fuckin useless peeps, I swear to furry Jesus.... And, this spam is just getting so pathetic, it's funny. A sad kinda funny. Inb4 it'll be like this for the next week. And we're all still gonna be bitchin about Anne and Koreans taking over the world.


----------



## Multoran (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> In all seriousness, where are the mods. Fuckin useless peeps, I swear to furry Jesus.... And, this spam is just getting so pathetic, it's funny. A sad kinda funny. Inb4 it'll be like this for the next week. And we're all still gonna be bitchin about Anne and Koreans taking over the world.


Well...  I guess this thread will be our equivalent of Anne's diary...


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Or, it'll be the new game theory... FORUM THEORY!!!!


What are we even doing anymore.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 16, 2016)

Multoran said:


> Well...  I guess this thread will be our equivalent of Anne's diary...






Now imagine this scene but replace Peter and his bag of chips with an orgy of yiffing perverts and you have us. ...and the Korean attackers don't seem to give a shit we're hiding in here.


----------



## Multoran (May 16, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Now imagine this scene but replace Peter and his bag of chips with an orgy of yiffing perverts and you have us. ...and the Korean attackers don't seem to give a shit we're hiding in here.


Yeah, I was half expecting one of them to come in here and start spamming Korean shit just to screw with us xD
Might still happen though x;


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 16, 2016)

카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 16, 2016)

OH GOD! THEY'RE iN THE THREAD!!!


----------



## Multoran (May 16, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> 카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노카지노게임사이트／】≫★≪ ＳＯＤ３９８。ＣoM ≫★≪【／월드카지노


왜 우리에게 이런 짓을?


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Now imagine this scene but replace Peter and his bag of chips with an orgy of yiffing perverts and you have us. ...and the Korean attackers don't seem to give a shit we're hiding in here.



YOU LITERALLY JUST MURDERED ME LOL. Oh, that's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

SHIT, TAKE COVERRRR. SPAM REPORT TILL THE MODS NOTICE!!! 


Oh. I forgot, they abandoned us. We're all gonna die.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (May 16, 2016)

Holy fuckballs. I've blocked the Koreans and there's now literally twenty pages of spam (and by extension unreadable threads) just here in the General Discussion thread


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 16, 2016)

Threads like these are not helpful. I can literally only remove 18 threads at a time.

Trust me, this is not my idea of a great time, either.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> Threads like these are not helpful.


Of course they are, it gives us something to bitch about. And you know what they say about furries and drama.


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 16, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> Threads like these are not helpful. I can literally only remove 18 threads at a time.
> 
> Trust me, this is not my idea of a great time, either.



It takes our attention away from the monotony of life, It's not all bad.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> Threads like these are not helpful.



With threads like these we are allowed to gather. We huddle around each other and hide from the terrorists. It's great. But you guys really should make a limit on how many threads you can create a day. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> With threads like these we are allowed to gather. We huddle around each other and hide from the terrorists. It's great. But you guys really should make a limit on how many threads you can create a day. Just a suggestion.


But if we don't retaliate, the terrorists win. This thread is a form of protest.


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> But if we don't retaliate, the terrorists win. This thread is a form of protest.



But... What if you're a terrorist. And your text backwards is their spam... What if we're all terrorists. And we don't even know it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> But... What if you're a terrorist. And your text backwards is their spam... What if we're all terrorists. And we don't even know it.


Quick! Somebody call the NSA!


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

What If the NSA are also terrorists?! >:U Trust no one!!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> What If the NSA are also terrorists?! >:U Trust no one!!





Spoiler


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Spoiler



Omg kill it witH FIRE.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> Omg kill it witH FIRE.


And then bury the ashes! >:U


----------



## Somnium (May 16, 2016)

still waiting for ISIS bots


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> And then bury the ashes! >:U



Yes. And we'll have to bury them in three separate areas to prevent them from coming together and re-creating that disgusting... Thing. Yknow, legend of Zelda style.



Somnium said:


> still waiting for ISIS bots



For all you know, ISIS could be pretending to be the Koreans. >:C


----------



## TheMintyBun (May 16, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> For all you know, ISIS could be pretending to be the Koreans. >:C



A whole new terrorist meta, thats game changing right there.
ISIS is actually the north koreans, whereas the north koreans were lead by osama bin laden, who turns out is actually Joseph stalins grandson.

the cold war never ended....it was actually a slow simmered war...cooked in the crock pot of destiny!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 16, 2016)




----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> A whole new terrorist meta, thats game changing right there.
> ISIS is actually the north koreans, whereas the north koreans were lead by osama bin laden, who turns out is actually Joseph stalins grandson.
> 
> the cold war never ended....it was actually a slow simmered war...cooked in the crock pot of destiny!



Wth. We've got ourselves a new conspiracy teammate. >:C This is one huge game changer, we must look into this!!!


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 16, 2016)

This was the best thread since the dawn of neoFAF.


----------



## Kioskask (May 16, 2016)

I'm back! I see the spam count has dramatically increased...


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> This was the best thread since the dawn of neoFAF.


All thanks to North Koreans. 
And staff being absent.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 16, 2016)

Wither said:


> All thanks to North Koreans.
> And staff being absent.


And the grace of Furry Jesus. 



 

clicky clicky clicky all ye sinners


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> And the grace of Furry Jesus.


Praise be unto him.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 16, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> And the grace of Furry Jesus.
> 
> View attachment 11358
> 
> clicky clicky clicky all ye sinners


Furry Jesus has graced us with his presence! We're not worthy! All hail Furry Jesus! *bows*


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

I still prefer the more scaled Raptor Jesus. Scales>Fur.


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2016)

Are these maybe coming from Tor?

Can they implement the same CAPTCHA that FA does based on the domain?

Actually, they do. I forgot it's the same domain, which seems a bit iffy security-wise but whatev.

(I'm thinking of cross-application exploits from XSS, CSRF, etc.)

I wonder if the IP's for these messages are in the same block, etc., or if any are Tor exit nodes.

Regardless, there are plenty of ways to get rid of this and they all look pretty similar too.

I'll be glad to help in any way I can.

People get paid like a penny or two just to complete those in 3rd-world countries.

Can't just rely on CAPTCHA's and someone who can delete BS posts/accounts should be active on the site.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 16, 2016)

Wither said:


> Scales>Fur


Scales=Fur

I like dragons m'self.


----------



## ArielMT (May 16, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Are these maybe coming from Tor?
> 
> Can they implement the same CAPTCHA that FA does based on the domain?
> 
> People get paid like a penny or two just to complete those in 3rd-world countries.


If I was a spammer, I'd farm registration captcha-breaking out to marks as part of falling for other email-to-web scams.  No sense paying someone to do it when you can get paid to have someone do it instead.


----------



## Ricky (May 16, 2016)

ArielMT said:


> If I was a spammer, I'd farm registration captcha-breaking out to marks as part of falling for other email-to-web scams.  No sense paying someone to do it when you can get paid to have someone do it instead.



That is very true.

I updated that post, by the way.


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

Endless/Nameless said:


> Scales=Fur
> 
> I like dragons m'self.


I refuse your equality talk. One is obviously better than the other. One *has *to be better than the other.


----------



## Kioskask (May 16, 2016)

Wither said:


> I refuse your equality talk. One is obviously better than the other. One *has *to be better than the other.


Scales < Fur


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 16, 2016)

Wither said:


> I refuse your equality talk. One is obviously better than the other. One *has *to be better than the other.


Aww, look at the furry :3


----------



## Wither (May 16, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Scales < Fur







You dissapoint me.


----------



## Kioskask (May 16, 2016)

Wither said:


> You disappoint me.


Now that is one evil lizard...


----------



## Kioskask (May 16, 2016)

INCOMING!!! Another wave of spambot is here!


----------



## Yukkie (May 16, 2016)

I knowwww omg hope the mods aren't all like 'hahaha no' all over again. Then again, if they are, we could all start talking about Anne/Tupac again.


----------



## Multoran (May 16, 2016)

TheMintyBun said:


> A whole new terrorist meta, thats game changing right there.
> ISIS is actually the north koreans, whereas the north koreans were lead by osama bin laden, who turns out is actually Joseph stalins grandson.
> 
> the cold war never ended....it was actually a slow simmered war...cooked in the crock pot of destiny!


No no no.  Hitler was actually Stalin's grandson, smuggled off to Germany in secret.  He eventually had a son by a Jewish Korean woman, and his name was Kin Jung Il.  The woman, who's name has been erased from history by our fuher, fell in love with an asian who had a bigger cock.  Needless to say, this was a great shame upon the name and manhood of our fuher.  As a result, he launched a campaign against jews and sought to conquer the world, so no one would question how big his um...  Well, no one would question the quality of his _heil._
;P


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 16, 2016)

Okay, Wild West hour is over, no more lawless shitposting in this town, please. 

Seriously. Most of you have already been told this at some point, but for the new faces, a reminder: If you see spam, report it. Then either go about your business posting in legitimate threads as usual, or go spend a bit of time doing whatever it is you do when you're not hanging out on FAF. Go outside. Wash your dog. Fire up the mainsite and look at some art. Take a nap. I don't know how you live your life; I'm not your mother. Just do whatever you do to pass time and keep yourself out of trouble.

Don't make threads about the spam.
Don't reply to the spam threads.
Just report it and walk the other way.

I'm sorry we can't be here monitoring things around the clock, but unfortunately we're only human. That means we have to eat, sleep, earn a living, and in general do all those boring human things. We'll murder the spam as soon as we get a chance. 

Pinkie promise.


----------

